# Track Ideas



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I bought this book some time ago. It has 72 tracks from around the world. I thought it would provide great ideas for track designs/layouts. You could design tracks from the USA or Europe or Timbuktu whatever your heart desires. So if anyone wants some ideas or copy a certain track, let me know & I'll try to forward pictures to you w/ the information.
Don't be shy, more than happy to show pics if you just want to see pics.
--fcb


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

There was pic posted one time of a real track (I think Canada ?)... It actually had a crossover (overpass). Is that one in the book FCB? thx


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here is the table of contents of the track book. I think you can get the gist of it. 
--fcb


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the track Nuther was referring to is Mont Tremblant in Canada. Google "Circuit Mont Tremblant images" for pics. Here is an aerial and diagram of the circuit. It has a lot of potential with nice elevation changes and would be a great track for landscaping.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Very cool. I have a website like this bookmarked:

http://www.silhouet.com/motorsport/tracks/tracks.html


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you guys have the space to do these tracks to scale then?

Bloody hell


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I doubt if anybody really wants to design a circuit that takes three or four minutes to complete one lap. Even a 100ft layout in 1/32 scale would only be about 3/4 of a mile.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

?

A lap of Mt Tremblant would be about 8 seconds. The problem would be the huge room needed, which i assume from the comments hear some have access to.

We are probably talking about a track room of 60' x 35' just for the footprint of the track.

The lap record of the real thing is only about a 1.1 minutes b-t-w.


----------

